# deviantArt: The Game



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

I want to play a game, GBAtemp. I haven't ever seen Saw, so that's where the introduction is going to have to end.

Here's how it goes...

1) Go to deviantart.com. I know, I know, I'm asking a lot here, but power through it.
2) Go to the search bar and type in your first name followed by "The Hedgehog".
3) Post the "best" result.

I'll go first.



Spoiler











 
Can you beat my swag? Let's find out.


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2013)

I WIN.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 
...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...


 
oh my god im dying


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2013)

what do you meant by "best"


i only got one result http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=narayan the hedgehog

and it doesn't have any relations to my name and hedgehog


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

Narayan said:


> what do you meant by "best"
> 
> 
> i only got one result http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=narayan the hedgehog
> ...


 
It needs to be your actual first name.

Now everyone knows who Alex is.

EDIT: Unless your first name is Narayan in which case wut.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 21, 2013)

when you say best do you mean "it's good" or "wut da phuk?" cause i saw some disturbing results...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> when you say best do you mean "it's good" or "wut da phuk?" cause i saw some disturbing results...


 
Whatever causes the most unrestrained giggling and/or confusion.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Whatever causes the most unrestrained giggling and/or confusion.


in that case...


Spoiler










 
Honourable mention goes to the two prominent faces on the left in this pic thanks to the inner dialogue that ensued in my twisted mind after seeing the previous pic


Spoiler










There is no doubt in my mind something illegal is going to or has already happened in this pic.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Unless your first name is Narayan in which case wut.


Yes it actually is. I think it's common in India. It's some figure in hinduism.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Yes it actually is. I think it's common in India. It's some figure in hinduism.


The infinite and all-pervading form of the Supreme God, no less. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narayana 

(I know this because of Prodigy   )


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> The infinite and all-pervading form of the Supreme God, no less.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narayana
> 
> (I know this because of Prodigy  )


It would be nice if I was actually a god. 


Alas! I am but a mere mortal and a sad thing it is, for the world would be a better place with boobs, brunettes, lolis, and we will speak one language.

*japanese


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...


I cant see though the tears of laughter 

Ok ok i wanna play. brb

I cheated. I used bortz, only one result.


Spoiler








 
then I used my first name to try to find some gold. I hit it, hard. Prepare yourself, the file name is "derekzzed_derek_the_hedgehog_by_darkbutterfly11"


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Is that... Tronic The Hedgehog?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2013)

Instantly reminded me of this


----------



## Janthran (Mar 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It needs to be your actual first name.
> 
> Now everyone knows who Alex is.
> 
> EDIT: Unless your first name is Narayan in which case wut.


no but his last name is obi


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is that... Tronic The Hedgehog?


more like was. He got into drugs when disney sued him for copyright infringement, despite his claims of being an "original character". nowadays peeps call him chronic the hedgehog due to his penchant for marijuana as seen here


----------



## Arras (Mar 21, 2013)

Spoiler










Omg I actually got a bunch of results. But they were all girls D:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Thank goodness.


 
You can always try your middle name...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You can always try your middle name...








Irrefutable proof that God loves me the most.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Irrefutable proof that God loves me the most.


 
Better to have swag in Hell than to serve in Heaven.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## J-Machine (Mar 21, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


>


I don't know what is worse; the implications such a picture imparts on this depiction of sonic or the fact he wears toe socks on his disfigured feet...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## chavosaur (Mar 22, 2013)

Why must I be burned... ._. http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Blaze-Burns-Chavo-xD-169558943


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2013)

Its like the worst possible drawings of the worst subjects to be turned into furries.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

More. Sweet merciful Jesus there's more.



Spoiler




















 
"To get the bitches, you must become the bitches." - DMX


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol, I gott this as first result


Spoiler










 
Also, I got this one a lot.


Spoiler


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 4, 2013)

Apparently mine is a real character, as I get variations of this alot:


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://gunbladechick101.deviantart.com/art/Gordon-Ramsay-The-Hedgehog-149528268


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 6, 2013)

...best forum game ever.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2013)

wat.






This is Dan. Dan had bitch tits.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2013)

Since thanks to deed poll a while back my first name is actually Blaze, I have kind of an unfair advantage in this one so I'll sit it out on this occasion. Looking forward to the next round though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoiler










"Black Ice is gunna slap you"


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 11, 2013)

Bitch this is how it's like running a deviantart group everyday

http://i.imgur.com/fnzpQch.png


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy Guild Appreciation Day, everybody! _;O;_


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm terminal now; thanks.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well... another results were very, VERY mad gay ;O;


----------



## Sop (Nov 16, 2013)

*BETTER THAN EXPECTED **http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/314/7/c/dan_running_by_sonicguru-d4evmln.png*


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 16, 2013)

First one that came up. I am now ashamed.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

If your name is Kevin, I am so sorry.



Spoiler









Spoiler



The random Ben 10 pictures get me every time.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why do you have so many tabs about weapons open? Planning to kill someone? ;o;


----------



## Qtis (Dec 16, 2013)

Why? 'Cuz 'tis why. #swag. #selfie #ujelly


Spoiler










 
#UG #Hipster #YouCantSeeMyDeepness


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 16, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Why do you have so many tabs about weapons open? Planning to kill someone? ;o;


 
He would tell you but then he'd have to kill you


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Why do you have so many tabs about weapons open? Planning to kill someone? ;o;


 

Not my screenshot.

...Or are you implying that I'm /k/ooky?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *Not my screenshot.*


 
Excuses, excuses. You shot that screenshot yourself, admit it, /k/errorist!


----------



## ResleyZ (Dec 17, 2013)

I.. Don't know what I expected...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2013)

ResleyZ said:


> I.. Don't know what I expected...


Fortunately we have Google image search, right?


----------



## CompassNorth (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>




I was able to hold my giggles and snorts in until 1:05. I though it was over, and I was safe, but then "Fuck you kevin..." Lost my shit.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2014)

Wat did I just stumbled upon?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 26, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> This thread makes me want to kill myself.


 
I died seven times from it. I'm off to die for an eighth time.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 26, 2014)

Okay, so I did mine, Alessa's, and Chell's, using our real names. The first image for each spoiler is the first result that was vaguely hedgehog related with only a single character in it, while the rest will be three random "good" ones. I'm not picking anything with text (watermarks and signatures not included).



Spoiler: Mine

























Spoiler: Chell

























Spoiler: Alessa






















...honestly I think I like that last one of Alessa's.

Seriously, I'm saving the lot of them to my bookmarks. This is just too funny. It's not even limited to a single image! THAT IS NOT HOW FACES EVEN WORK! Hahahahaha!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>




I recall the thread in which I saw the picture that inspired it... I did not realise what it had become.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope no one here is named "Tanic."


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 27, 2014)

Sadly I knew no searches would appear, my name is just too weird (psst, it's my username too).


----------



## Vipera (Jun 27, 2014)

I would totally do me.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 29, 2014)

Even Bioware's gotten in the fun, with ColeSteel, the Edgehog.






Original character, pls do not steal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Original character, pls do not *steel*.


FTFY.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 29, 2014)

Dear lord. . . Seeing all this shit makes me embarrassed to admit I'm a Sonic fan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Dear lord. . . Seeing all this shit makes me embarrassed to admit I'm a Sonic fan.


We all laugh and giggle, but deep down we all know that all Sonic fans have OC's... Some just don't flaunt them around with brooding stories to match. _;O;_

#WeWereAll13Once


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2014)

But I am a fan of Sonic 1 through 3, even the good cartoon exists in a quasi "'tis a unrelated tie in" part of my head. This OC stuff seems to belong to people that thought the adventure series was good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But I am a fan of Sonic 1 through 3, even the good cartoon exists in a quasi "'tis a unrelated tie in" part of my head. This OC stuff seems to belong to people that thought the adventure series was good.


I maintain that the Adventure series was fun as tits.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2014)

Once again I am forced to note that you are on record as being able to derive some nonironic enjoyment from Sonic '06.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Once again I am forced to note that you are on record as being able to derive some nonironic enjoyment from Sonic '06.


Oh, now you're just insulting me! That game... is the worst game.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 30, 2014)

Adventure 1 and 2 were pretty fun. Glitchy as hell, but fun. Sonic '06 was just downright unplayable. To this day Sonic Team hasn't redeemed themselves from that pitfall.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jul 1, 2014)

I really don't understand the hate for Adventure. I've played both of them for a loooooong time, mainly because of the chao garden, but still. Adventure 2 is definitely my favourite sonic game. After that is Sonic Generations and Adventure DX. Might  be nostalgia talking, but just don't get why everyone hates Adventure. Never played '06 though, might do that sometime.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> FTFY.


Original Character Donut Steel


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2014)

The "best" one? I suppose that would be this:


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

Those boot buckles, man... out of everything in that picture, those boot buckles offend me the most.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 9, 2014)

Speaking of...


----------



## yule80 (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like made in MS Paint (which is brilliant).

I dunno if this counts since it says "Wolf". But if not:







I prefer the first one. Please?


----------

